# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Técnico o Capataz con experiencia en agricultura

## Carlos Valenzuela

Buscamos persona que desee trabajar en siembra, cultivo y cosecha de 50 hectáreas de maíz amarillo duro en San Jose de Sisa, a 1 hora de Tarapoto. Contrato por 6 meses o 1 año, renovable según calificación y desempeño. Indispensable que viva en la zona. Mismo San José de Sisa o Tarapoto o ciudades muy cercanas. Contactarse a este correo : cvalenzuela@viadirecta.com.pe, #999800946. Inicio de campaña, fines de Enero 2014Temas similares: Ensilajes comparte tu experiencia !!! BIOFERTIL - EXPERIENCIA EXITOSA EN CULTIVO DE ARROZ !!! Artículo: La experiencia indica que con los TLC las inversiones se incrementan Artículo: Produce desarrolla modelos de productivos en base a la experiencia del proyecto PRA ingeniero o tecnico en Hidroponia

----------

